# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Rocku shqipetar

## crack

Cfare mendimi keni per rockun shqipetar qe kohet e fundit ka filluar te perhapet akoma me shume. Grupet tuaja te preferuara etj etj

----------


## La_Lune

Ska shume grupe te mira rock shqiptare .... edhe ato qe duan ta bejme ate mundohen po si afrohen ...

Do doja te permendja *Humus* -- Alternative Rock mjaft grup i mire ..

----------


## Alban

Elita 5 rock grupi me i mir shqiptar edhe albumin e ri shum te mir e kan bere po me pelqen ju pershedes te gjithe me kangen me ritmike fat ne fatkeqsi

----------


## Dr Rieux

Une kam pas pelqyer Thunder Way, me duket se albumi i tyre The Order Executors ishte albumi i pare shqiptar, brenda kufinjve. Mgjths muzika e tyre mbante ere "kopjim", prape ishte nje debutim i sukseshem. Fatkeqsisht nuk doli me ndonje album tjeter dhe grupi u shpernda. Me pelqen gjithashtu Djemte e Detit dhe padyshim Elita 5 (mgjths sa per kopjim keto te fundit ja lujne zotin).

----------


## StormAngel

E respektoj Eliten 5 dhe Asgje Sikur Dielli.
Keto jane dy grupet qe deri me tani me kane dhene pershtypjet me te mira. :shkelje syri: 


Stormi

----------


## LeNNoN

Elita 5 & Djemte e Detit !
Te vetmet grupe shqiptare qe disi i perkasin ksaj rryme jan me te miret !




LeNNoN !

----------


## adis68

Nese e njhni pak rock-un nuk do ta keni te veshtire ta kuptoni se muzika e Elita 5 eshte komplet e kopjuar. Une i kam pas qef dhe i vleresoj si instrumentiste, por kane shume pak gjera te vetat. Une do permendja si me cilesoret Elton Deden, Bojken Lakon (para disa vjetesh grupin e tij Fish Hook), Aleksander Gjoken (dhe grupin X), ose para disa vitesh, Thunderway, Djemte e Detit, Albatross.

----------


## Davius

*403...* Te gjithe pas ketyre...

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

kush esht rocku i ri tani??

----------


## Davius

> kush esht rocku i ri tani??


Rock te ri shume pakez mund te gjesh tani, krejt eshte komercializu muzika koheve te fundit...shihni eliten 5, e nxjer nje album rock dhe aty fut nje kenge popullore remix qe t'i shitet albumi...pra cdo gje sot eshte money,,,

----------


## ~BoOtYlIcIoUs~

> Rock te ri shume pakez mund te gjesh tani, krejt eshte komercializu muzika koheve te fundit...shihni eliten 5, e nxjer nje album rock dhe aty fut nje kenge popullore remix qe t'i shitet albumi...pra cdo gje sot eshte money,,,



mua me pelqen shume elita5 sidomos kenga e urrej shiun me kujtohet shqiperia dhe shum memorie te bukura te tjera

----------


## MiaGaia

> Nese e njhni pak rock-un nuk do ta keni te veshtire ta kuptoni se muzika e Elita 5 eshte komplet e kopjuar. Une i kam pas qef dhe i vleresoj si instrumentiste, por kane shume pak gjera te vetat. Une do permendja si me cilesoret Elton Deden, Bojken Lakon (para disa vjetesh grupin e tij Fish Hook), Aleksander Gjoken (dhe grupin X), ose para disa vitesh, Thunderway, Djemte e Detit, Albatross.


bashkohem Totalisht me ty... o Shqiptarrrrr C`eshte kjo Elita 5 ??? Si mund te thuhet per nje grup rock qe esht me nivel kur "kompizitori" i tyre i ashtuquaJturi VIRUSI I KA TE GJITHA MOTIVET TE VJEDHURA...
per me teper nese keni degjuar me vemendje albumin e ri them se eshte shum shum komercial dhe s`ka pike lidhje me muziken rock te vertete

Persa i perket temes :

Thunderway 
Djemte e Detit
Albatross
Asgje sikur dielli
PORno
Blla Blla Blla ( megjithese keta te fundit s`jane tipik rock)
Minatori

etj etj qe do i them kur te me kujtohen...

Tung

----------


## Mesnata

Grupet që unë i ndëgjojë me ëndje, e që mendoj asnjëher nuk do vdesin këngët e tyre për mua, do qëndrojnë gjithëmon sikur një Legjendë e gjallë, jan:

Gjurmët, 403, Telexi, Boemët, Eleonida, Babillon, Fillimi i fundit, Minatori, Oda, Seleksioni 039 dhe Elita 5

Ciao nga Mesnata

----------


## the_fool12

a me ndohmon ndonje njeri qe te gjej te pakten ja dy kenge te grupit rock  CENTAUER ku bente pjese Gent Pjetri Apo doktori ose te grupit ALBATROS.
me ktheni pergjigje

----------


## Evis

Nigjoni i here Alboys.

Dhe na thoni.

----------


## RTP

*7 me 7*



Nuk di se ky u zhduken,por i pelqej pamase!
Kane muzike rock-u  te perpunuar mire,
kane textin e mire
kane spotin e mire..


gjithka te duket komplete.

----------


## Eldea

> Ska shume grupe te mira rock shqiptare .... edhe ato qe duan ta bejme ate mundohen po si afrohen ...
> 
> Do doja te permendja *Humus* -- Alternative Rock mjaft grup i mire ..


Pajtohem me ju.
Nuk me pelqen roku shqiptare, kurse grupet me pelqejn vetem Humus sic e tha edhe La Lune.

----------


## Saki Luciano

Mekat qe problemet politike e shume gjera tjera ndikuan qe te shuhen shume grupe te shkelqyeshme rock shqiptare.Pretendohet per kulture,dhe askush nuk ndihmon aspak qe vlerat tona te vihen ne pah.

----------


## StormAngel

> Mekat qe problemet politike e shume gjera tjera ndikuan qe te shuhen shume grupe te shkelqyeshme rock shqiptare.Pretendohet per kulture,dhe askush nuk ndihmon aspak qe vlerat tona te vihen ne pah.


Shume drejte thene.
Rock kultura, me keqardhje thene, fillon te shuhet. Te ralle jane personat qe cmojne dhe zhvillojne kete lloj te muzikes.
Eshte rende te shifet komercializimi i muzikes dhe humbja e vlerave te verteta te saj. Ndoshta dinamika e jetes sic the vet na ka sjellur deri ne kete derexhe, po nqs nuk dime per historine e muzikes, kot veshtrojme perpara per te krijuar dicka te re. Nejse...

----------


## Davius

Edhe une i bashkangjitem mendimit te Saki Luciano dhe Stormit se sot nuk ka vlera te mirefillta, sot estraden shqipe e ka kapluar nje plagjiature dhe nje muzike komerciale, vlen te hidhet nje sy ka "YJET" tona dhe cka me pa, TMERR TMERR, fund e kryet si thuam ne jane kenge bullgare...per kete kam edhe deshmi se i kam edhe verzionet e origjinaleve edhe versionet e vjedhura shqip, por kerkoj ndjese se dola nga tema por kjo vlen te ceket ketu sepse edhe kjo eshte nje shkak i stagnimit te rockut ne trojet tona...

Zoti na ruajt c'fare estrade kemi...

----------

